# newbie here, with many questions...



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey guys im brand new to dart frogs, but i really want to own some. I am just looking for some basic info. I am planning on getting a 20 gal. tank and using a half-glass, half-screen lid. Here are some questions i have:

- What type of lighting will i need?
- Whats the best kind of bedding to use?
- Will my viv need to be set up a certain amount of time before i put in frogs?
- What kind of water supply do the frogs need?
- Is a fogger good to have?
- What kind of live plants will i need?

I am also looking for ideas on backrounds.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

lilnicky068 said:


> Hey guys im brand new to dart frogs, but i really want to own some. I am just looking for some basic info. I am planning on getting a 20 gal. tank and using a half-glass, half-screen lid. Here are some questions i have:
> 
> - What type of lighting will i need?
> - Whats the best kind of bedding to use?
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

ok, how exactly would i go about making a flase bottom. and what are the benefits of having it? also, what do i need to do as far as cleaning the tank?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

```
False bottoms can be made from...

-placing large river rocks (store bought and washed under fresh water only) on the bottom of the vivarium. aprox size of golf balls. This layer should be about 2"-3" deep. Or if weight is an issue, then use 2" dia. pvc pipe cut into 2" tall pcs. and place them in such away as to act as pillars for the eggcrate (5 or 6 pcs.)

-Then use eggcrate on top to completely cover the area above the river rock.

-Apply two layers of fiberglass door screen (you should be able to find this at Home Depot or any favorite hardware store of your choice) This is to prevent the substrate from falling through to the bottom.

-Apply a 1"-2" layer of drainage pea size gravel, again store bought, that will cover the entire bottom. This will allow any excess water to drain to the bottom.

- You can now apply your growing medium ie: Jungle mix, ground cover mix. This will help your tropicals grow. You can also add your items of decor at this time. 

I would try and stay away from using potting soil. This may rot over time if proper up keep is not performed. Especially if your just starting out. As far as cleaning the false bottom, I have heard of people leaving an empty tray or dish with direct access to the water reservior below the crate and using a mini jet pump to remove the water. Which ever design you choose, remember to make it easy to maintain, and have easy access to cleaing water dishes or decor. Do not use any chemicals to clean. and sterilize using boiling water on everything going in as much as you can. Have fun and Good luck.
 

[/b]
```


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks a lot. You have been a great help!


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Nick,

Welcome to the hobby. The best advice is to read, read, read. Most of your questions have been covered here and most in great detail and alot using pictures (I find this very helpful to visualize). Do a search through the archieves and you'll have plenty of answers to your questions. 
Good luck.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks dunner. i will read and search through the forums to find answers to my questions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree. There are many great and informative forums on this site to read.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm still kinda new to this hobby and I found that reseraching all you can is the right way to go. Don't go to just 1 or 2 websites try and find at least 5. Then you should be able to find what kind of tank would suit you. Me, I am more of a gravel or false bottom person. All soil do is sour on you unless it is like coco based soil.Hmm I might try a soil ten gallon tank.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Steve-
I disagree, not all soil will "sour". Only soil that is kept too moist and not allowed to drain will spoil. I have a peat mix and it is fine. I have a bunch of earthworms to turn the soil, aerate it and recycle all the bad stuff. All of my plants are growing like crazy even though my lighting isn't great. So don't think just one way.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

I am buying a 20 gal. long tank tomarrow. i bought eggcrate and fiberglass mesh for my false bottom today. Still trying to decide if i want to use 'Great Stuff' for the backround. Anybody have any ideas on what is the best way to remove the water under your false bottom? suck it out with a hose maybe???


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey dunner....you sound like you know all about soil. what should i use for mine? i was thinkin small, pea-size rocks with moss over it... will this work?


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

I use a hose and syphon (sp?) out the water about once a month when the water level gets too high to avoid soil spoiling. (see above post). A bucket and a 1/2 tube works just fine.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

ok, so should i leave a small hole in my fiberglass mesh im using on my false bottom so i can insert the tube to drain the water?


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

I have a small "pond", but you can notch out an area for drainage, just put a big rock in it and move the rock when you want to drain some water. Pre-planning is key... I make sure I think about how I'm going to access the pump before hand to avoid having to tear the tank apart. Same goes for drainage.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea! i think i'll do that. Thanks a lot dunner, you have been a big help to me.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

No worries mate! Learning form others experiences is why we're here! Plan ahead to avoid a headache in the future. I feed and mist my frogs everyday to everyother day and drain once a month, that's it! No maintenance at all.....
Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

All of these ideas are great. I did not want to scare you about using soil. However you should be aware of the negative posibilities with using soil. Some soils have white styrene pellets that can kill your frogs if accidently ingested with the food that the frogs catch. Gravel and safe ground covers work best for me. But you may find otherwise. I wonder if a person could filter the false botton water, and recycle it back into the suroundings????


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

I have a pump that recirculate the wter back through the tank. The soil acts as a filter. As far as the styrene that is found in potting soil and not what you should be using. Orchid mix, peat/sphagnum mix and others, but not top soil or potting soil.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

i read in another forum that you could possibly set a pump under your false bottom and have a tube run up to make a waterfall or somthing similar to that. The person was saying that you dont REALLY need a filter because the susbstrate and gravel will filter the water a little bit. but im sure you would still have to syphon your water every once and a while (like dunner was saying) to keep it somewhat clean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

ha ha, there ya go.... dunner said it himself


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Exactly! :wink: My pump feeds the waterfall.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

what kind of pump do you have man? i might be interested in that also. and where would i find one? i havent really looked around for one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

These pumps can be found at most pet stores. mini jet pumps work well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=45303

Cheap pump but works rather well


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

ok, ill look around. Ill be sure to post pics in the 'members frogs & vivs' area when i get started on the tank.


----------



## stevendart14 (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.harborfreight.com got some pumps heard they is good.
cheap too I think the item number is 45303


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

awsome! i am definatly going to pick one of those up tomarrow. i didnt realize they carried stuff like that...i just bought an air compressor and a bunch of air tools from them recently....got to love em! so cheap.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

yep, I got my pumps from HarborFreight too. $4.99 so I bought 6 of 'em to have spares on hand or enough to make another tank. I wrap the pump in fiberglass screen though to avoid clogs. Just measure the height of your false bottom to ensure there is enough water to cover the pump sufficiently.

Mike


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey I sent you a pm. Check it out its prolly got more than you'd want to know. One thing to add tho, if it hasn't already been said your tank wont really need to be cleaned. Aside from siphoning the false bottom which I'm not sure is necessary, there isn't any cleaning involved besides trimming plants and spraying frog poop towards the ground to fertilize the plants. That is the best part, easy cleanup!


----------

